# Brifters that work well with BB7 road disc



## 29Again (Apr 15, 2009)

I am in the market for brifters for a new "CX" disc geared bike. Any opinions as to which ones work well with BB7 road. Specifically, I am concerned about getting the correct pull. I read on a similar post about Shimano 6700 not working so great with Shimano road disc. But that isn't the brake I am using, not sure about the pull, so I decided on a new post. I do have 6600 brifters that I could borrow from my road bike. It isn't too late to turn the ship around and go SRAM, either. Hope to hear from those that have BB7 road disc brakes.


----------



## Sky_Guy_1 (Feb 1, 2006)

I've used Rival brifters with my BB7 Road calipers with zero problems. A year on my Salsa La Cruz, and now 4 months on my Lynskey Cooper CX. 

Keep in mind the BB7's won't feel as modulated nor as powerful as hydraulic discs like Hope Tech X2 or Shimano XT. 

That said, the BB7's are better than cantilevers in my opinion.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

Using Campy Chorus on my Hunter disc CX and they work fine with BB7 road discs.


----------



## rinkle (Nov 22, 2007)

Using Shimano 105s with BB7 road discs. You will need to keep your rotors straight. You don't get a lot of cable pull on BB7 road discs.


----------



## MichaelB (Feb 28, 2010)

Use Shimano 105 (5600 series) with a Road BB7 caliper on a 160mm G2 Cleansweep rotor.

No issues whatsoever


----------



## 29Again (Apr 15, 2009)

More searching, revealed that the Ultegra 6700 with "Servo-Wave" has increased cable pull over the Ultegra 6600. So based on my current set up and zero votes for the 6700, I think I will be going with new/used 105's.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I have 105 on the La Cruz. Seems ok.


----------



## tamjam (Jul 12, 2002)

Dajianshan said:


> I have 105 on the La Cruz. Seems ok.


I could never get the 105 on my La Cruz dialed right. Levers either grabbed all the way to the bar, or the pads rubbed the rotors if I moved them in to compensate for that.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

2 seasons with Sram Rival's on my Las Cruces. Never, NEVER had a problem. Cross races, destination races, single track, winter road use. 

A GREAT combination, never going back to canti's.

Good Luck


----------



## 29Again (Apr 15, 2009)

I am concerned that the 5700 Shimano 105 has the same brake change as the latest Ultegra and Dura-Ace. So a question to those with 105's that worked well BB-7 road, are they 5700's? 

From Shimano website:


> New Super SLR Design relocates the brake lever pivot for better mechanical advantage. Synchronized with the new brake arch pivot a greater level of modulation and power are available from the tops of the brake hoods, where most people ride a majority of the time. Internal Cable routing gives lighter steering action and a cleaner handlebar area while fit can be customized through a series of shims creating reach adjustment. Two sizes of shims reduce reach by 5mm or 10mm for maximum comfort and control. Available in silver or black the new 105 levers are compatible with Ultegra 6700 and Dura-Ace 7900 brake arches.


----------



## elmar schrauth (Feb 19, 2007)

They all work.


----------



## Rainerhq (Jun 22, 2011)

*5700 levers with BB7*

Also have a question about 5700 levers. Do they work well with BB7?


----------



## 29Again (Apr 15, 2009)

I wound up going with SRAM brifters with my BB7's. Still dialing them in and learning about cable disc brakes. My setup works fine.

I was in a LBS two days ago and noticed the Salsa Warbird comes stock with Shimano 105 STI and BB7's disc. So I imagine that setup works too.


----------



## mttklmrr1 (May 13, 2011)

5700 and 6700 have more cable pull and work better with MTN BB7's.

I am currently running 5700 with MTN BB7's and love it. I have another bike that has Apex brifters with road BB7's. Comparing both, the braking is much more powerful on the 5700/MTN BB7's setup. You need to use a good cable housing that does not compress and adjust the BB7's so the pads are closer to the rotor. If you don't do those things, the brake lever would hit the handlebar before getting a good brake force to stop the MTN BB7's. They require longer travel than the road BB7's.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

mttklmrr1 said:


> 5700 and 6700 have more cable pull and work better with MTN BB7's.
> 
> I am currently running 5700 with MTN BB7's and love it. I have another bike that has Apex brifters with road BB7's. Comparing both, the braking is much more powerful on the 5700/MTN BB7's setup. You need to use a good cable housing that does not compress and adjust the BB7's so the pads are closer to the rotor. If you don't do those things, the brake lever would hit the handlebar before getting a good brake force to stop the MTN BB7's. They require longer travel than the road BB7's.


Bingo! This guy gets it.
I rented a tandem last year with this set-up. The tandem geek/guru/mechanic ( his business card has this on it!) told me that after much trial and tribulation...this was the set up that worked best with newer Shimano levers. He also swore by Shimano XTR/DuraAce brake cable.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

I use BB7 road with SRAM Apex shifters and Jagwire Racer compressionless brake cable kit. They work without any problems.


----------



## Tim de Velo (Jan 18, 2010)

AndreyT said:


> I use BB7 road with SRAM Apex shifters and Jagwire Racer compressionless brake cable kit. They work without any problems.


This.


----------

